# Amazon Tree Boas/Green Tree Pythons



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm trying to debate whether or not to get an ATB or a GTP. Right now I'm leaning towards an ATB, as it seems easier to care for. But the GTP's are much more pretty (to me atleast).

Anyways, I plan on getting the 334A cage from http://www.boaphileplastics.com/arborealcages.html

This cage should do it for either species. Could anyone recommend any breeders? Any good care sheets?

Does anyone have any personal experience with these guys? If so send me a PM if you're interested in helping, please.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

heres a good chondro(GTP) SITE

http://www.finegtps.com/index.html

covers everything


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks!

Nice site for GTPs, couldn't seem to find anything like that when I was searching. Although, I've seen this site before.

I think I'm going to be getting an ATB though, seem like a better starter aboreal. But, who knows.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

well chondros are supposedly more tame that ATB


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm not worried about the taming process or biting issue, I have a rather high tolerance of pain (I will tell stories as proof







). ATBs and GTPs aren't really a taming snake, either. The term "look but don't touch" is often used for these guys. Plus, GTP's spinal cords are extremely week as neonates until they reach about a year or two.

It was recommended on another forum that you start with ATBs as starter aboreals. But, I believe ATBs are more forgiving for husbandry, if I'm wrong please correct me, though.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ended up getting the GTP. Will have pics tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Ended up getting the GTP. Will have pics tomorrow hopefully!


 why though i was pretty sure you were going to get the ATB???

did you get any morphs???


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Ended up getting the GTP. Will have pics tomorrow hopefully!


 why though i was pretty sure you were going to get the ATB???

did you get any morphs???
[/quote]

No, it's just a Lereh Green Tree Python.

Well, I went to exotics by nature to look at them. I ended up talking with the guy there (really nice guy, even brought me into his chondro room). He explained how GTP husbandry was not as hard as it's made out to be, neither is the humidity (well, I live in Louisiana so it's not that hard to keep up with). But pretty much he turned me away from Amazons and to GTPs. I'm much more satisfied with the GTP to be honest.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

PICS?????


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Will have them under the pic section as soon as my mom gets home with the camera


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Put some pics of him up.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=103722

Enjoy!


----------

